# Win7 Installation auf Ultrabook mit SSHD



## zwergvb (23. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

hab ein Ultrabook mit einer SSHD (Hybrid-Festplatte aus 500GB HDD und 24GB SSD) und möchste nun eine Win7 neuinstallation durchführen. 
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht hat wie genau das funktioniert. Soll ich einfach die HDD komplett löschen und die SSD unberührt lassen, so wie die Partitionen sind und dann einfach Win7 auf der HDD installieren? Wenn ich dann die Treiber für den "ExpressCache" und dem "Instant on" etc installiere (wofür ja die ssd da ist), funktionieren dann diese Funktionen wieder einwandfrei?
Wenn es nicht funktionieren sollte würde ich jetzt einfach versuchen die ssd auch platt zu machen und dann später als sozusagen 2. festplatte benutzen, auf der ich dann die wichtigsten programme etc speicher. Würde wenn dann das funktionieren, oder wird die ssd dann garnicht angezeigt?


----------



## >M.Pain (23. Dezember 2012)

Wäre nicht schlecht zu Wissen welches Ultrabook du hast.

Hab selber ein Lenovo U310 mit Hybrid Festplatte (SSD 32GB) und es ist machbar.

Du musst die Festplatten im Bios von Raid auf AHCI umstellen, IRST ausschalten.

Gparted herunterladen auf CD Brennen oder Live USB Stick erstellen mit Unetbootin.
Mit Gparted kannste deine Festplatten Formatieren und Partitionieren.
Einfach von CD oder USB Stick booten und nach der Anleitung entweder Formatieren oder Partitionieren.
Win 7 DVD rein und Installieren.

Gparted:GParted Live (ISO-Image) - Download - CHIP Online

Unetbootin für Live USB Stick:UNetbootin - Download - CHIP Online

Gparted Handbuch Deutsch:GParted -- GParted-Handbuch

Da deine SSD nur 24 GB hat würd ich es nicht machen, alleine bei mir gehen mehr als 21 GB drauf für WIN 7 und die wichtigsten Programme.
Nach der Installation Auslagerungsdatei auschalten ansonsten ist die Platte sofort voll.

Diese Anleitung erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr, wenn du dir nicht sicher bist lass es sein der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ist nicht so Gross, da es bei mir nur eine mSata SSD ist.

Die Hybrid Platte ist in jedem Fall schneller als eine normale Platte, überlege es dir gut ob es das Wert ist.


----------



## >M.Pain (23. Dezember 2012)

>M.Pain schrieb:


> Wäre nicht schlecht zu Wissen welches Ultrabook du hast.
> 
> Hab selber ein Lenovo U310 mit Hybrid Festplatte (SSD 32GB) und es ist machbar.
> 
> ...



Muss mich selber korrigieren, hab eins zuviel intus und hab den Post nicht richtig gelesen 
Einfach die HDD auswählen als Installationsziel und normal Installieren. Auf der SSD werden die Daten eigentlich nur ausgelagert die wichtig sind für schnelleres Starten von Win 7 oder Programmen. Solange du im Bios nichts änderst und nach der Installation alle Treiber wieder installierst bleibt alles beim alten ausser der Bloatware die nicht mehr drauf ist, die du ja warscheinlich nicht mehr habne willst.


----------



## zwergvb (23. Dezember 2012)

>M.Pain schrieb:


> Muss mich selber korrigieren, hab eins zuviel intus und hab den Post nicht richtig gelesen
> Einfach die HDD auswählen als Installationsziel und normal Installieren. Auf der SSD werden die Daten eigentlich nur ausgelagert die wichtig sind für schnelleres Starten von Win 7 oder Programmen. Solange du im Bios nichts änderst und nach der Installation alle Treiber wieder installierst bleibt alles beim alten ausser der Bloatware die nicht mehr drauf ist, die du ja warscheinlich nicht mehr habne willst.


 
Danke für deine Antwort 
Ja, hab auch schon überlegt Win7 auf die SSD zu machen, aber hab mich dann doch umentschieden. Ist mir zu viel einzustellen bzw zu beachten. Wenn man sein Laptop/Ultrabook nicht zumüllt, dann startet dieses auch relativ flott - selbst wenn es auf der HDD installiert ist


----------

